# Decent places to live in Manchester?



## druun (Oct 30, 2015)

I know this thread has been done a million times before but I'll be moving to Manchester within the next 6 months and I need to start looking at areas. I'm moving with my family and probably renting until we find somewhere we really like. We'll have up to £850pcm to spend on rent and preferably just want a 2-3 bedroom house - not too much to ask for I suppose. We don't have too many preferences but we would really like to be within 10 miles max of the city. Looking for a nice, fairly quiet, family area. Would prefer an area with a bit of green space (just to walk the dog and go for a run etc) and hopefully somewhere with a low(ish) crime rate. 
So far, we looked at Prestwich which seemed alright and we wouldn't mind living there but I want to have a look at other options.
Anybody have any opinions on:
-Monton
-Worsley 
-Prestwich/Whitefield
-South Manchester? 

Is there anywhere else someone could recommend? 
Thanks


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2015)

Mrs b lives in whalley range, which is pleasant - close to the city, good park, loads of decent facilities close by too. She reckons levenshume is the best value in south Manchester though.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 2, 2015)

Monton and Worsley are good areas, both have a village green and great links into town. Worsley is where a lot of the soccer players live, Giggs has a nice restaurant there. You can get a detached 4-bed for less than 1200 a month.

In Monton your money will go further, has changed a lot in the last 15 years, from a down-at-heel Lancashire village it now has a beer shop, delis and yer wine bars, much more like Didsbury but not as expensive yet. 

Any questions on these two, ask away! I live in Eccles, about two mins away.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2015)

killer b said:


> Mrs b lives in whalley range, which is pleasant - close to the city, good park, loads of decent facilities close by too. She reckons levenshume is the best value in south Manchester though.


When we moved to Manchester Levy is where we ended up for the first six months or so.  Was OK, I guess.  Bit of a desert, but good buses into city, nice parks and cheap kebabs. 

Easy access to the wuthington loop cycle path too, though fucked if I was ever using that after dark.

Edit: and the bluebell is a Sam smith's boozer so cheap, and friendly too.  Got confused when I ordered two lagers, and barman asked me for the rough equivalent of two pints back in Edinburgh.

Edit edit: rough equivalent of ONE pint in edi


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2015)

south Manchester is gentrifying really fast atm, Levenshume's rep for being a bit of a desert has meant the costs haven't gone up that much there yet, but there's stuff starting to happen there and it's not going to stay that cheap for much longer.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2015)

killer b said:


> south Manchester is gentrifying really fast atm, Levenshume's rep for being a bit of a desert has meant the costs haven't gone up that much there yet, but there's stuff starting to happen there and it's not going to stay that cheap for much longer.



That doesn't surprise me tbh.  When we lived there it felt like one of those places that had been the "next big thing" in estate agency circles since forever.

Remember looking at houses for sale on the street we were moving to and thinking if it was Edinburgh they would cost at least double. Nice terraced houses, good transport links etc.

Speaking of which, are there any plans to route the trams along that way?


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2015)

probably, you can't get anywhere in manc for tram works atm.


----------



## The Boy (Nov 3, 2015)

killer b said:


> probably, you can't get anywhere in manc for tram works atm.



Good to hear. I was only asking because mechanical issues had forced me from my bike onto Edinburgh's half-of-a-line of tram 'network' and wistfully remembering the awesomeness of the Metro.  

Anyway druun, Levenshulme sometimes felt a bit rough round the edges, but was a fine place to live and definitely well within your budget unless rents have skyrocketed incredibly in the last two years or so.  If you're looking round South Manchester then we found a couple of affordable places round the fringes of Didsbury when we moved to that end - though tended to be on/near the main road if that would be an issue, and while there are nice parks around there, the cheaper places we went to look at tended to be at the wrong end for easy access to those.


----------



## lazythursday (Nov 3, 2015)

Most of my Manchester friends who can't afford Chorlton have ended up in Urmston which they all seem to quite like despite its lack of coolness. 

Not sure why you've put a ten mile radius limit on though. There are some nice places a bit further out there are very commutable and often much cheaper than the nicer suburbs. Eg towns in the Pennines like Hadfield, Mossley, Todmorden. You can get easier access to the city from some of the further out places with decent rail service than you can from some of the outlying suburbs. But depends what you're looking for I guess - having left Manchester for the hills a long while ago I can't really understand why everyone else doesn't want to.


----------



## Lurcio (Nov 10, 2015)

SOUTH MANCHESTER
(Withington):
Close to shops, good transport links.  A few good parks. Some parts can get rowdy during university term time because its a popular haunt for students.
You can pick up something like this on your budget ... 
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-35177617.html
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-37594485.html
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-37594485.html


(Didsbury):
Traditional 'des res' for Mancunian families.  Absolutely, everything you could want in terms of shopping.  Good transport links to city and airport.  
Traffic can be choking at times, though.  Is very pricey but you can pick up something like this . . . 
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-55879757.html

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-52097185.html


(Rusholme):
Vast range of eateries, restaurants and takeaways. 'Curry Mile' (stretch of Wilmslow Road) is now open 24 hours.   Close to universities, RNCM, hospitals complex and contains the busiest bus route in Europe and cycleway.  Platt Fields Park is on your doorstep.

Waste mismanagement (littering and fly tipping) are major problems.   Irresponsible takeaways and landlords make a disproportionate contribution to the state of uncleanliness.   However, its growing community of long term residents are fighting back . . . 
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-55875929.html

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-52076785.html


(Fallowfield/Ladybarn):
Areas are just an extension of the student campus.   That means noise, littering and plenty of vomit in your front yard!   Outside of term time, these are pleasant suburbs.  Shame that all the long term residents have gone! . . . 
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-55870568.html

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-41793025.html
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-52113088.html?premiumA=true
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-to-rent/property-52113088.html?premiumA=true


----------

